# lancer son programme sans xcode



## padpate (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous 
J'ai un probleme, j'ai fait un programme en C sur xcode le programme fonctionne tres bien quan je le lance en debug avec xcode mais quan je veut la lancer directement depuis ce qui semble etre l'executable j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit de contacter le developpeur du programme pour verifier que celui ci est bien compatible avec cette version de Mac OS X

voila si quelqun saurai m'aider merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Quelle est la version de Xcode ?
Cela doit venir de la version du SDK et de la version Mac OS X de support, tous les deux configurables dans la loooongue liste des options de compilation, qui se trouve à différents endroits selon le version de Xcode


----------



## padpate (1 Mai 2011)

j'ai xcode 3.2.6 et mon programme je peut le faire fonctionner qu'en debug pas release sinon il trouve pas les fichier sdl. c'est quoi la difference je comprend rien :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Oulalalala... SDL, c'est vraiment galère. J'ai jamais réussi à la faire marcher 
Et je suis pas le seul. Il doit y avoir une vingtaine de topics là-dessus :hein:
Sinon, un programme bidon sans SDL, ça marche ?

PS:Debug -> Tu peut débuger ton programme mais perso je ne l'utilise pas
Release -> C'est le version du prog à distribuer ( sans le débugeur )
Si debug ça marche, ta qu'a l'utiliser ​


----------



## padpate (5 Mai 2011)

merci de ton aide oui un programme bidon sa marche je sais pas peut être que il ne sait pas ou se trouve la bibliothèque sdl quant il es pas lancer avec xcode


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2011)

padpate a dit:


> j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit de contacter le developpeur du programme pour verifier que celui ci est bien compatible avec cette version de Mac OS X


Tu n'aurais pas plutôt une librairie 32 bits qui traîne dans un programme 64 bits, ou inversement ? Ou une librairie PPC dans ton programme Intel ? Ou utilisé un SDK 10.5 sur 10.6 ?


----------



## padpate (6 Mai 2011)

hum j'utilise fmod, sdl_ttf, SDL et sdl_image je sais pas trop comment changer entre 32 et 64 bits


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2011)

Quand tu charges une librairie, il faut en général choisir la version 32 ou bits. On ne change pas le type de l'exécutable. La SDL par exemple ne semble pas être fournie en 64 bits pour le Mac mais uniquement pour Linux. 
Pour ton application, le choix se fait dans le réglage de ta cible de compilation dans la rubrique architecture, comme pour le SDK d'ailleurs.
Vérifie que tout cela est cohérent, à priori tout le monde devrait être en 32 bits.


----------

